# FreeBSD 9 buildworld takes forever



## chrcol (May 8, 2012)

Ok granted, my system isn*'*t cutting edge but on my laptop 8.x takes 66 minutes, 9.0 took a whopping 271 minutes, over four times as long. *I*s this all due to clang? *A*s it seemed to be on clang files a lot when I checked it.


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, CLANG takes a long time. You can add to /etc/src.conf:

```
WITHOUT_CLANG=yes
```

That'll prevent CLANG from being built. See src.conf(5).


----------



## chrcol (May 9, 2012)

Ok thanks. I assume clang isnt essential then yet?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2012)

Not yet, as far as I know kernel and world should build with CLANG. But there are still some ports that fail to build with it.


----------

